# Maglite sent back with leaked batteries. Cost $11.49 to ship



## Beacon of Light (Jun 12, 2009)

They do this to make you just toss it. I didn't realize I could have just bought a new one (an LED version 3xD cell) for around $18. I didn't realize it was going to cost over $11. I figured $5 or $6 tops. Is it ever worth it to send in for a warranty replacement? I'll be really pissed if they contact me and tell me it will be $12 for a new one since the batteries weren't Duracell or Energizers and I know for sure they were one of those 2 brands.


----------



## divine (Jun 12, 2009)

Maybe Duracell or Energizer would have given you a better deal.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Jun 12, 2009)

I was under the impression duracell will cut you a check for the price of whatever their batteries destroy. I guess its better than nothing, but I'd prefer the things didn't leak in the first place.


----------



## jaundice (Jun 12, 2009)

This is why I've decided to phase alkalines out of my life in favor of lithiums. For all of the thousands of dollars of stuff I've had leaking alkalines destroy, I could easily have put lithiums in and 1) always had it work on demand, and 2) still come out ahead on cost.

-John


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 13, 2009)

Lithiums do not leak? What about keeping a flashlight in a car for years baking in the 130+ degree heat.


----------



## jaundice (Jun 15, 2009)

My understanding is that lithiums can take relatively high temperatures with little issue. Although they may leak, it is comparatively rare compared to alkalines, and unlikely within the 15 year shelf life. Plus, they only self-discharge about 1% per year, unlike 10% per year for alkalines.

-John


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 16, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Lithiums do not leak? What about keeping a flashlight in a car for years baking in the 130+ degree heat.


Might consider not parking your car next to an active volcano... LOL


----------



## mooman7 (Jun 17, 2009)

I had the same thing happen to me last week. Maglite 2D destroyed by leaking Duracells. Called them up and boom! Check for the new light and coupon for replacement batteries.


----------



## alpg88 (Jun 17, 2009)

hydrogen peroxyde removes and disolves whatever leaks out of batterys.


----------



## SG688 (Jun 19, 2009)

Don't despair. About 2 years ago, my replacement check included reimbursement for shipping. 

Last month, a friend of mine first called the battery company [I forget if it was Ev or Duracell] and was sent a prepaid shipping label. His replacement check was accompanied by coupons for $36 worth of batteries.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 19, 2009)

My left front tire was low on air this morning.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 21, 2009)

Would be cool if they ship me a 3D LED version, but I doubt it.



mooman7 said:


> I had the same thing happen to me last week. Maglite 2D destroyed by leaking Duracells. Called them up and boom! Check for the new light and coupon for replacement batteries.


----------



## MorePower (Jun 23, 2009)

jaundice said:


> My understanding is that lithiums can take relatively high temperatures with little issue. Although they may leak, it is comparatively rare compared to alkalines, and unlikely within the 15 year shelf life. Plus, they only self-discharge about 1% per year, unlike *10% per year for alkalines*.
> 
> -John



Lithium cells can leak, but the electrolyte used in them rapidly evaporates and doesn't corrode aluminum like potassium hydroxide from an alkaline cell will.

Alkaline cells do not have a self discharge rate of 10% per year. I can't imagine where you came up with that number. At 7 years, an alkaline battery should have 70% or more of its initial capacity.


----------



## Illum (Jun 23, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Lithiums do not leak? What about keeping a flashlight in a car for years baking in the 130+ degree heat.



130 is a bit high, but otherwise lithiums are well capable of surviving it. As with all extreme temperatures, expect runtime to suffer. With Lithiums, at least you have runtime


----------



## mooman7 (Jun 24, 2009)

got my check today from Procter & Gamble for the replacement cost of the maglite plus batteries. That took only a week!!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 26, 2009)

mooman7 said:


> got my check today from Procter & Gamble for the replacement cost of the maglite plus batteries. That took only a week!!



Good to hear. Turns out my tire had a recurring slow leak that ended up being a small penny finishing mail. The local tire store patched it, and I'm back on the open road.


----------



## lctorana (Jun 26, 2009)

Snork!

_(probably a bit too subtle)_


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 30, 2009)

Put one of those digital temp gauges in your car between 12 and 3pm. Guaranteed it is 120+. I live in Florida where in car temps can soar to 130-140 degrees.



Illum said:


> 130 is a bit high, but otherwise lithiums are well capable of surviving it. As with all extreme temperatures, expect runtime to suffer. With Lithiums, at least you have runtime


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 30, 2009)

Got my Maglite back and it is apparently a new model as it has a different serial number, but strangely it is a lower number than the one I sent in but it looked brand new not like a refurb. 

Anyone know how to date a Maglite based on the serial number?

Didn't get any batteries with the Maglite, or even a voucher coupon to buy replacements.... That kind of sucked. Also didn't get a refund for my cost for mailing in the Maglite....


----------



## Roberts30 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow, I'm kinda suprised you didn't have a better transaction with MagLite, They have always done me well..


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 1, 2009)

Should I call them up and ask for some kind of rebate for batteries and/or a shipping refund?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 1, 2009)

Called up Maglite Warranty dept. and they told me they never refund the shipping cost back to the buyer, and never refund or send a coupon for replacement batteries. She said I could have dealt with Energizer initially and they may have replaced the batteries for free and replaced the Maglite.

Now to contact Energizer and see if they can send a coupon for replacement D cells...


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 1, 2009)

Well at least Energizer will send me 2 $5 coupons. Probably wouldn't cover the cost of D cells but I have been using AA Eneloops in those D shell casings. I'll probably buy a 4 pack of Energizer AA NIMHs. Are any of them better than the batch a few years ago that self discharged after a few days, to the point of a dead battery.


----------



## Paladin (Jul 2, 2009)

In the future remember to send the light back to the battery manufacturer. I sent in an old beat up work light 2D Maglite to Duracell, and the check they sent to me was enough to buy a pair of new 3D Maglite.

Paladin


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 2, 2009)

I think you should bring a small claims court suit against them.


----------



## jahxman (Jul 2, 2009)

What if you can't tell the battery manufacturer, because they are fused inside the light, never to come out?

If I try to soak a 4D mag body in hydrogen peroxide, the amount of hydrogen peroxide needed will probably cost more than shipping and/or replacing the light.

any cheaper way to dissolve that stuff?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 3, 2009)

jahxman said:


> What if you can't tell the battery manufacturer, because they are fused inside the light, never to come out?
> 
> If I try to soak a 4D mag body in hydrogen peroxide, the amount of hydrogen peroxide needed will probably cost more than shipping and/or replacing the light.
> 
> any cheaper way to dissolve that stuff?



Aw come on....you are just being silly and taking this off topic. The man has a real issue to resolve here.


----------



## Illum (Jul 3, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Put one of those digital temp gauges in your car between 12 and 3pm. Guaranteed it is 120+. I live in Florida where in car temps can soar to 130-140 degrees.



I can guarantee 100F for white cars in the middle of the summer and I have no problems believing 130F in a black car

I EDC 3-5 lights each day, I haven't found a reason to stock any on the car


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 17, 2009)

I like to keep the Mag in the car as who knows if I'd ever need it as a weapon for self defense


----------



## Illum (Jul 17, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> I like to keep the Mag in the car as who knows if I'd ever need it as *a weapon for self defense*



:green:

gee...your saying the shovel, the 2x4s, the tire iron, the crowbar, and the wooden bat doesn't count?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 17, 2009)

Illum said:


> :green:
> 
> gee...your saying the shovel, the 2x4s, the tire iron, the crowbar, and the wooden bat doesn't count?


Or the good old .45ACP...


----------



## lightime (Aug 6, 2009)

Hmm, I was about to send my old 5 C Cell Maglite for warranty and then I stumbled on this thread. I had Duracells in that bad boy and they leaked and were seriously stuck in there. I spent over 3 hours with pb blaster, wd40, "persuasion" bars, etc...and after I removed the switch which was almost impossible to do... I was able to get all the batteries out!!! I cleaned the light and the switch BUT when I put the darn thing back together the switch only works when it wants to and gets stuck!!!  

So, I have a cleaned up maglite with a sticking switch that was caused by leaking duracells. What do I do? Is it bad that I already got the batteries out? Should I try Duracell or Maglite or just use the light as a paperweight????

Thanks for any advice guys


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 7, 2009)

^^ i'd deffinatly try to fix the light, 5c isn't made any longer, i was looking for one for a while, looked all over the web, e bay. couldn't find 5c (ended up using 4d), it is becoming rare item.
switch you can by new, there are many sites that sell mag parts.


----------



## flatline (Aug 7, 2009)

alpg88 said:


> ^^ i'd deffinatly try to fix the light, 5c isn't made any longer, i was looking for one for a while, looked all over the web, e bay. couldn't find 5c (ended up using 4d), it is becoming rare item.
> switch you can by new, there are many sites that sell mag parts.



Out of curiosity, what is the appeal of a 5D vs a 4D or 6D?


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 7, 2009)

none, it is 5c that is appealing, and extremly hard to get


----------



## lightime (Aug 7, 2009)

Most of the places I have found online only seem to have the newer style switches. I tried a post in the market place to see if anyone had one of the old school switches for sale. I also need a new collar (the one that screws in and holds the switch in place). I am afraid that if I send the light in to Mag that they will send me back a new one of a different size and not fix/send back my 5C. 

Where can I get the older style switches? Is there anything else I can use as a switch?? some other solution? I want to revive my 5C 

BTW, here is a shot of my 5C right next to the Terralux 4-6 cell version that I want to drop into it!!! Right now I am running the Terralux in a 3D with flipped spring/4 C's.

The beauty of the 5C is that it is 5 bats and is just a tad larger than a 3D while still having the thinner handle


----------



## mikevelarde (Aug 8, 2009)

lightime said:


> Most of the places I have found online only seem to have the newer style switches. I tried a post in the market place to see if anyone had one of the old school switches for sale. I also need a new collar (the one that screws in and holds the switch in place). I am afraid that if I send the light in to Mag that they will send me back a new one of a different size and not fix/send back my 5C.
> 
> Where can I get the older style switches? Is there anything else I can use as a switch?? some other solution? I want to revive my 5C
> 
> ...


 

try PM the OP, I think he still got couple of C switch from his sales thread here:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=165903

:twothumbs


----------



## lightime (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the lead Mike...I just sent him an email!!! 



mikevelarde said:


> try PM the OP, I think he still got couple of C switch from his sales thread here:
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=165903
> 
> :twothumbs


----------



## CarlosHawes (Aug 26, 2009)

FYI: Since alkalines are bases, you can also dissolve the crud in a weak acid like vinegar. I soaked my stuck switch in white vinegar for about 15 minutes and it started clicking again.

I was prepared to spend $4 for switch, $2.50 for handling and $5.54 for shipping (or >50% of the cost for a new light). But I thought I'd give this a try first.


----------



## lightime (Aug 27, 2009)

My switch was actually physically broken. BUT I wish I would have known about the vinegar before I started to try and get the batteries out. I used PB Blaster and WD40 neither of which seemed to help. Sounds like vinegar would have done the trick! 

BTW..after getting the new switch + a terralux drop in I rescued my 5C mag: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3063347



CarlosHawes said:


> FYI: Since alkalines are bases, you can also dissolve the crud in a weak acid like vinegar. I soaked my stuck switch in white vinegar for about 15 minutes and it started clicking again.
> 
> I was prepared to spend $4 for switch, $2.50 for handling and $5.54 for shipping (or >50% of the cost for a new light). But I thought I'd give this a try first.


----------



## CAbledogrg11 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Contact Duracell*

I called and got a gift card for the flashlight and coupon for free batteries. 

Call Duracell if your batteries are not expired. Not sure if they are if it will make a difference. 

1-800-551-2355 9:00 am to 5:00 pm, Eastern Standard Time


----------



## mccririck (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Contact Duracell*

I'm still trying to get the tail cap off my 3D. It's stuck solid.


----------



## sadtimes (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Contact Duracell*

back from the grave! 

Now the question is this. I have a P7 modded 3D mag that has batteries stuck in it.. wonder what happens when I send it to duracell with the mods done... or with no bulb/led in it!! Cause I sure aint sending them a perfectly good P7 mounted on a heatsink!! lol


----------



## JCD (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Contact Duracell*

Whether your light is modded or not is none of Duracell's concern, provided the Duracell cells installed were appropriate for the task. There should be no reason to send in the emitter & heatsink in. If they ask, tell them the truth: they were salvageable, and you aren't expecting funds for their replacement, just for replacement of the host.


----------



## Skinz0021 (Apr 3, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> Got my Maglite back and it is apparently a new model as it has a different serial number, but strangely it is a lower number than the one I sent in but it looked brand new not like a refurb.
> 
> Anyone know how to date a Maglite based on the serial number?
> 
> Didn't get any batteries with the Maglite, or even a voucher coupon to buy replacements.... That kind of sucked. Also didn't get a refund for my cost for mailing in the Maglite....



Mags website states to not send lights with leaked/leaking batteries in for warranty. You are lucky they did anything. The battery manufacturer is the best route. 

I had the same problem. But used our hydraulic press to remove stuck batteries. Broke the switch, still not Mags fault so i ordered a new one and a malkoff drop-in.


----------

